# When do most baby's fledge?



## Kislanya (Feb 24, 2013)

I know i have asked a tun of questions but im not certain on when the baby's should start leaving the nest,3 of my babie's are huge and now the parents barely fit in there to feed.I also noted in the last day or so my tiel's(of course) have been mating again and since i know its almost impossible to stop a double clutch im worried she may try to lay her eggs in there with the older babie's and they will get smashed up. i have included some pictures to see feather development and size.oh one last thing the babies have been flapping like crazy in the nest box,i kept hearing this horrid thrashing and would rush to make sure everyone was ok and...just dorky babies lol

p.s. and yes i added two pictures of my little cinnamon..why cuz she is stinking adorable lol


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

I have always heard 35-44 days but my 30 day old baby is flying like a nut. She is fully feathered even under her wings and all feathers are out of the sheath. I think its like all people and animals there are averages and then some who will be a bit early or a bit late but still be just fine.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

4 to 5 weeks is average but some fledge earlier and some are later. My babies fledge at 3 1/2 to 4 weeks, and I've heard of people whose babies normally fledge at 3 weeks. 

The babies are getting ready to fledge when they start spending a lot of time staring out the door. They'll spend a few days doing that, working up from just looking out to actually sitting in the doorway, and at some point they'll fall out of the nest.


----------

